# Briggs And Stratton



## Rob-Orton (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi peeps. I have a Wolseley clearway with a briggs and stratton petrol engine on it. It is very old probably 60 s. I need the points and generator for it as it is not sparking. Can anyone assist


----------

